# How I got my yak



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

While I wait for my princess to come out of surgery I thought I would tell you all my story on how I finally got my yak.

A few random things merged for me to get it
My daughter has cystic fibrosis and a few months back I decided to die my hair toxic red to raise some cash for the people who help us care for her. I was getting REDDY FOR A CURE
Previous to that and every time my wife gets her hair done I would badger her to go redhead as I love the rangas on the ladies
She said this year she would if I did ( me knowing that I was going to for charity so I had her set up)

Anyways so I die it bright bright red and tell her she has to as well, well she wasn't keen and begged and begged me to not have to do it. I stood strong for days
Until 
Until I gave her an out " buy me a kayak" she agreed and that next week I scoured gumtree, trading post. And eBay
Came up with a few Hobie quests in Sydney so drove down
First port of call was a young guy out of bondi who had to sell all to commit to a new business. He was so stoked that a keen fisho was buying he threw in a lot of his gear as well. I was set to go onto the water
Laughing

So if you live around newy and saw a kayaker with bright bright red hair, that tuned into a Mohawk that now is back to normal that was me

Thought that may have been an unusual kayak story, has their been stranger than mine


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good story Mick. Thanks for sharing.

Don't think I've ever seen a yakker with a bright red mohawk. It certainly would have raised a few eyebrows.

Hope you are all coping with your daughter's condition.

cheers
Trevor


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a few photos so when I am at home on pc instead of iPad will upload a few then
Was pretty bloody red then went pinkish 
Copped a fair amount f shit, I work in mining machinery production and have 600 on site. Raised over 1500 so that was great

Princess is in hospital for a few weeks from today. She will get a. Bit better from being here. Bloody trooper she is.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you Mick.

It's a long and hard road. All the best from all here.

Trevor


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Great effort on the fundraising Mick. We wish you and your family all the best & good on ya' for getting one over the misses...it was clearly a fair trade.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Well done on the fundraising. There are some promising new treatment for CF coming out. see
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/ ... 9N20120131

I am wondering if you shape the mohawk right, stiffen with some gel, whether you could use it for a sail?


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

skorgard said:


> Well done on the fundraising. There are some promising new treatment for CF coming out. see
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/ ... 9N20120131
> 
> I am wondering if you shape the mohawk right, stiffen with some gel, whether you could use it for a sail?


Yeah that new drug is wonderful, and hopefully they can develop one that covers all different genomes. One big problem is the price for the 2 tablets a day a years worth is $200,000 for one person

Thanks all for your kindness. 
Day 2 worst day over now just the boredom of an 8 year old attached to a wall for 2-3 weeks trapped in a hospital room. Wife and I tag teaming with support of inlaws. Done it before, just getting more regular as she gets older.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Hang in there Mick and wifey. All the best to your princess mate. I am a 'carer' myself but don't have the amount of personal investment you do as I do it by choice. If I'm ever up Newy way, I'll send you a PM to see if you are up for a flick.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

You ripper mate, my family also has had the CF path to tread.... its not easy and its bloody hard to watch someone you love in that much distress. We have fund raised down south for the same cause.

Our thoughts are with you bloke, I like your attitude!


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks all
Artie yeah it's a hard road. As you would know
But you take the positives where they are and make the best of them.
Yep we got some shitty cards played. But many get great cards and waste them, don't know until those cards are lost.
We know and live here in the now, here for a good time, not a long time

I've got my yak, and when I'm out there I focus on the now. The next paddle stroke. The next fish. My stressfull job and the sadness of living with illness are left behind on the shore.

Got news this morning that a mate who lost his young son last Christmas to a heart condition has decided to buy a prowler 13
I hope his yak does the same for him


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This is way better reading than any trip report, admire your attitude!


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Well she isn't about to give up, and she puts up with a lot. It's her attitude not mine.
I can't claim it
When told she would be going back in for a few weeks
Her first words were
" cool I get to make craft with the nice lady and all my friends will visit and have glowstick parties in my room"
She knew about the surgery for a pick line but she chose to ignore that

She chose to be brave.

Hey and I love the trip reports


----------



## southy (Mar 29, 2010)

What a great attitude.... 
strength like that is what has made our country a great place.
Can't wait to read/ see pictures of Princess catching a fish or three.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

she only just recently caught her first keeper. and by that I mean she cast , she set the hook and she landed a legal flounder.
Bloddy proud as punch I was 
she has landed fish I have cast and hooked on for her. but her very first Keeper where she did all the work is somthing special. She and her mate ate it for dinner that night and she couldnt have been any more proud of herself.

she also has had a few fun paddles on my quest and loves it..


----------

